# Corby Bunting



## corby bunting (Mar 2, 2008)

To any one in Appledore Devon who may be named Cook.I am hoping to find any of the decendants of John Singleton Cook Seaman from the port of Goole Yorkshire.
He settled inthe Northam area inthe late 1880's his wife was Mary Acford and his children in 1901 were Mary John Emma Martha Fred Lizzie Gladys and Jacob


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Nice place Northam Devon, my G,Grandmother Gibbs, was the school mistress there, she´s buried in the churchyard, she would have taught Mary Acford´s children.


----------



## corby bunting (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Billieboy. did your Ggran live on bude St. if so I have three namesSarah,Joan and Harriet.Bude st. no longer exists.But my ancestors family lived in Ackford court. Which means Mr. Ackford must have done well for he was only a lowly sawyer


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

corby bunting said:


> Hi Billieboy. did your Ggran live on bude St. if so I have three namesSarah,Joan and Harriet.Bude st. no longer exists.But my ancestors family lived in Ackford court. Which means Mr. Ackford must have done well for he was only a lowly sawyer


Sorry Corby, My very old, very late, aunt; only showed me the gravestone, or rather the Church yard and the old school building, in which Ggran used to teach. I've spent a few nights in Northham, the last were in 1992. As for being a sawyer, My GGgrandad was a journyman shipwright who lived in Appledore.


----------



## corby bunting (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats a coincidence for I served my apprenticeship in Yorkshire as a boatbuilder/ shipwright and moved down to Southampton where I spent my working life as the same


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

corby bunting said:


> Thats a coincidence for I served my apprenticeship in Yorkshire as a boatbuilder/ shipwright and moved down to Southampton where I spent my working life as the same


That's it then Corby, the wood is in your blood.


----------

